# Tamper for Piccino



## BongoSteve (Apr 10, 2012)

Finally taken the plunge and bought a Piccino









Really enjoyed reading the reviews from you guys who use it on here, but seem to remember reading that some of you had to go and find the correct size of tamper to use (the 58mm was ever so slightly too big?? if i remember rightly...)

Anyway, for those of you who also have the machine, what size and kind of tamper are you using?

Cheers


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Fracino sell a 57mm tamper, 1/2 kilo brushed stainless steel Oneida I remember rightly, and that 's the only size they offer. I have one buy swapped out to a 58mm with no probs


----------



## Coffee Services (May 12, 2011)

Hi BongoSteve

why not try building your own tamper, we sell quality tamper bases and handles that you can choose from, CamV6 is right you should be using a 58mm, but you are not wrong either, i have a fracino classic installed in my home and only my single filter basket does get jammed occasionally, this is due to the poor old school design of the baskets, but i never use a single basket...

I'm not a fan of the filter holes not occupying the whole circumference of the basket.

Try these 2 links below for base and handle...

coffee tamper base i would recommend the knock base, it's absolutely amazing.

coffee tamper handle

endless combinations...









alternatively if you want 57,5mm tamper you could try ...

Premium Rosewood Convex Tamper

Please feel free to chat with us for any advice, we can also help you with guides on how to do your own machine servicing, this is our speciality...


----------



## 2953 (May 1, 2012)

Where did you get your Piccino from if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## AlIam (Aug 30, 2011)

I have a 58mm motta tamper which fits my Piccino fine I reckon. If anything, slightly larger would be ideal. I've never used the single basket so I have no idea if it fits or not.


----------



## thjxw05 (Feb 6, 2012)

Using a 58mm tamper with ours without any problems, got ours from espresso underground - cannot fault the service (or the price) only place cheeper is not well recommended here.....


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I wonder if anyone knows if a Piccino will fit a VST basket?

I wonder if anyone knows if a Piccino will fit an aftermarket non-fracino standard 58mm naked portafilter.

Thanks


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Web broswer fail = double post....sorry!


----------



## ObsidianSage (Jan 30, 2012)

I am using a 58mm Motta tamper in both the standard single and double basket's without problem. The single basket provided with the piccino is not brilliant, and I switched to a La Marzocco single basket which you can buy from Coffee Hit for £5.25. For this basket I use a homemade tamper made out of a Tesco spice jar filled with baking beans. I posted photos somewhere else on the forum about my effort.

Dan

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fracino (May 16, 2012)

We recommend a 57mm tamper, but it is a case of personal preference. Some prefer the tighter tamp you can get with a 58mm tamper, but in our experience most prefer the 57mm, particularly with the single filter.


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

how are u getting on with your Piccino?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Old thread. BongoSteve hasn't logged in since 2013


----------

